# Top 5 most evil anime characters



## Joshstarwind (Feb 23, 2012)

I request you guys to post your opinion on the top 5 most evil anime characters.

I ask you post in an order of 1 to 5 as I intend to make a video on youtube of the top 10 evil characters based off of the results.

My list is 
1. Ladd Russo (Baccano!)
2. Hellmaster Phibrizzo (Slayers Next)
3. Orochimaru
4. Frieza
5. Father (Fma Brotherhood)

So what is yours?


P.S.
Mods if this is not the right forum, please move this to a more proper one.
Thank you.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 23, 2012)

Tite    Kubo


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 23, 2012)

Kid Buu wasn't maliciously evil, he was just nuts.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 23, 2012)

The Major probably qualifies.


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 23, 2012)

1) Lucemon
2) Frieza
3) Hao Asakura
4) The Major
5) BlackBeard


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 23, 2012)

Hate to be picky but post a 1 to 5 order of your tops.

See I have a list going, and in order to get the most accurate results that is the best format.

basically your 1st place pick gets more points than your 5th place pick.

Currently the list looks like this.

1. Orochimaru = 16 pts
2. Frieza = 13 pts 
3. Makoto Shishio = 9 pts
4. The Major = 8 pts 
5. Light Yagami =7 pts
6. Lad Russo = 6 pts
7. Kirakishou = 5 pts 
8. Johan Lieber = 5 pts 
9. Tobi = 5 pts
10. Satan = 5 pts
11. Knives = 5 pts
12. Kid Buu = 4 pts
 13. Hellmaster Phibrizzo = 4 pts 
 14. Doflamingo = 4 pts
15. Naraku = 3 pts 
16. Omega Shenron = 3 pts 
17. Legato Bluesummers = 3 pts
18. Kujaku = 3 pts
19. Lucy = 3 pts 
20. Gilgamesh = 3pts
21. Father = 3 pts
22. Aizen = 2 pts
23. Viscous = 2 pts 
24. Amshell Goldsmith = 2 pts 
25. Blackbeard = 2 pts 
26. Fumito Nanahara = 1 pt  
27. Griffith = 1 pt


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 23, 2012)

Freiza was a puss. He destroyed a planet out of fear of a myth, got upset when someone was one his level and then started begging for his life after losing.

Also shouldn't this be in the Meta?


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 23, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Freiza was a puss. He destroyed a planet out of fear of a myth, got upset when someone was one his level and then started begging for his life after losing.
> 
> Also shouldn't this be in the Meta?



That's why he's only number two on my list instead of number one. He got increasingly annoying the longer the fight with Goku went on but before he was a ruthless, genocidal tyrant who enjoyed inflicting pain, overall he was a good villain I thought. Oh and he destroyed planet Vegeta not because of that legend but merely because he feared the COLLECTIVE power of the Saiyan race could potentially grow to challenge him if left unchecked. He never thought anything of the Super Saiyan legend until he was face-to-face with one.


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 23, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Freiza was a puss. He destroyed a planet out of fear of a myth, got upset when someone was one his level and then started begging for his life after losing.
> 
> Also shouldn't this be in the Meta?



I am new here so I don't know where everything goes, though you may know me a bit from lounge.

Also just because your a coward doesn't mean your not evil.  Look at hitler or stalin (During their rule)


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 23, 2012)

Magatsuhi and Naraku deserve a spot here.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 23, 2012)

King Piccolo was worse than Freeza. He was going for genocide too, except he was going to drag it out for decades just to be a dick and let the dwindling populace live in fear for the rest of their lives. In the meantime he let criminals run free and actively encouraged them to commit every act of evil they could think of. He even claimed that he'd name a nation after those who committed the most horrible atrocities, IIRC.

Freeza cheerfully murdered a child on panel, but he really doesn't compare.


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 23, 2012)

Thread doesn't belong in the OBD at all.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd say Orochimaru deserves a spot on anyone's list.

Envy from FMA, too.

Dio Brando is another obvious candidate.

This is surprisingly difficult.



Eldritch Sukima said:


> King Piccolo was worse than Freeza. He was going for genocide too, except he was going to drag it out for decades just to be a dick and let the dwindling populace live in fear for the rest of their lives. In the meantime he let criminals run free and actively encouraged them to commit every act of evil they could think of. He even claimed that he'd name a nation after those who committed the most horrible atrocities, IIRC.
> 
> Freeza cheerfully murdered a child on panel, but he really doesn't compare.



Frieza was responsible for the near-extinction of the Saiyan race and probably countless other such acts of planetary-scale genocide. He makes DKP look like a juvenile delinquent.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 23, 2012)

Mayuri


----------



## Hououin Kyouma (Feb 23, 2012)

How are you people forgeting about Naraku?  That guy was pure evil...


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 23, 2012)

Hououin Kyouma said:


> How are you people forgeting about Naraku?  That guy was pure evil...



I named em already.


----------



## Hououin Kyouma (Feb 23, 2012)

Valgaav said:


> I named em already.



Sorry, didn't saw it.


----------



## Tindletime (Feb 23, 2012)

light from death note is alot worse than orichimaru.aka genocide

Ganishka from Berserk deserves a spot here aswell.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 23, 2012)

Kurama from Naruto should technically be here since hes the manifestation of malice and evil.


----------



## Hououin Kyouma (Feb 23, 2012)

Kira was more of a lunatic than an evil person. He wanted to extinguish evil persons, the problem was the way he did things...


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 23, 2012)

Vicious from Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## warmonger5505 (Feb 23, 2012)

The World Government of One Piece verse


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 23, 2012)

warmonger5505 said:


> The World Government of One Piece verse



The only person even close to being actually evil in OP imo is Blackbeard.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 23, 2012)

what about Akainu?
I'd say he's _worse_


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 23, 2012)

Akainu isn't evil. He is the absolute justice type.


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 23, 2012)

Guys please remember the to post 1 - 5

1. gets 5 pts
2. gets 4 pts
3. gets 3 pts
4. gets 2 pts
5. gets 1 pts.

If you guys come up with a list I can add it to my ongoing list of totals.


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 23, 2012)

Nevermind said:


> Thread doesn't belong in the OBD at all.



I know, I just didn't know where to put it due to my ignorance of navigating this site.  If you read my Op I give full permission for any mods to move the thread to a more appropriate section.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 23, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Akainu isn't evil. He is the absolute justice type.


From where i stand, thats pretty fuckin' evil.
We're talking RIAA / Zero Tolerance evil


----------



## Dio Joestar (Feb 23, 2012)

Dio Brando made a woman eat her own baby alive.
Cioccolata 
Johan Liebert
Femto 
Ganishka made me root for Femto

In MPD Psycho one killer severs the limbs of his victims while raping them, then he decapitates them and sends the torso to their loved ones.
Another killer cuts off the top of the victim's scalp and skull, then grows a flower in their brain, all while keeping them alive.


----------



## Tindletime (Feb 23, 2012)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> what about Akainu?
> I'd say he's _worse_



really One Piece has no ridculously evil people yet. Hody was kind of a dick, kreig shielded himself with his own men, Crocdile caused a huge drout which probably fucked a whole country up and it started a war,Enel was prepared to wipe out a whole island,Hogback and Moria probably killed alot of people for their experiments. but none were evil enough to compare to Frieza or kira or Ganishka


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 23, 2012)

Only for lack of numbers.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 23, 2012)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> From where i stand, thats pretty fuckin' evil.
> We're talking RIAA / Zero Tolerance evil



Which makes him a minion/dog of the World Government. He even spared Aokiji's life.


----------



## Dio Joestar (Feb 23, 2012)

No one in the HST belongs in this thread


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 23, 2012)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Which makes him a minion/dog of the World Government. He even spared Aokiji's life.


He also blew up a ship of refugees without even thinking about questioning his orders (unless that was filler only). Thats pretty evil.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 23, 2012)

Dio Joestar said:


> No one in the HST belongs in this thread



Someone doesn't know of Orochimaru's work.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 23, 2012)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> He also blew up a ship of refugees without even thinking about questioning his orders (unless that was filler only). Thats pretty evil.



Who he believed were a threat to the world. Akainu does evil things in the sake of a greater good but he himself or the people he protect probably wouldn't call him that.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 23, 2012)

He did it for the good of the Law. Which is neutral at best, and in this case, evil.


----------



## OS (Feb 23, 2012)

Anime characters only?


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 23, 2012)

Valgaav said:


> Kurama from Naruto should technically be here since hes the manifestation of malice and evil.



More like the manifestation of PMS and tsundere.



Valgaav said:


> Mayuri



Yeah he was pretty fucked up in the beginning but Kubo's shitty writing really downplayed that side of him for some cheap gags with Ishida.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh shit, how could I forget Jagi from Fist of the North Star? 


[YOUTUBE]5UNC6ZHnJFo[/YOUTUBE]


"Ore no na wo itte mirou!"


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 23, 2012)

Also, Legato from Trigun.

And Minatsuki from Deadman Wonderland.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 23, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> More like the manifestation of PMS and tsundere.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he was pretty fucked up in the beginning but Kubo's shitty writing really downplayed that side of him for some cheap gags with Ishida.



100% agreed


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 23, 2012)

One Piece doesn't have ridiculously evil people yet?

Hody Jones was the embodiment of hatred and racism, not because of events in his life, but simply because he was raised to hate humans. All of his actions are inspired by hate and nothing else. He also had no problem with killing his fellow Fishman and his nakama, something that Oda pointed out in the story. 

The Celestial Dragons are also complete assholes. Murdering people and treating everyone like slaves is incredibly evil. 

Finally, Akainu is also an evil dick. Absolute Justice my ass, he's a Lawful Evil type character. He had no problem with killing innocents or murdering fodder in a war where they obviously don't even matter. Then he tried to kill Coby, simply for speaking against him and taking up the time he could be killing pirates. Finally, he attempted to murder Luffy of his heritage, even after he was clearly not a threat anymore.

BB is hardly evil either. He's just a huge jerkass out for himself who'll backstab anyone he feels like.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 23, 2012)

Seriously, the shits I take every morning are more evil than Kyuubi.

Also, Johann Liebert should have been mentioned already. Because God damn.



EDIT: Arlong was definitely the most evil One Piece villain.


----------



## Dio Joestar (Feb 23, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Seriously, the shits I take every morning are more evil than Kyuubi.
> 
> Also, Johann Liebert should have been mentioned already. Because God damn.



I mentioned him earlier, and yes.  God Damn.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 23, 2012)

^^

Someone seriously suggested Kurama? And after the recent chapters too?


----------



## Dio Joestar (Feb 23, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Arlong was definitely the most evil One Piece villain.



You mean the nice version of Hody?


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 23, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Seriously, the shits I take every morning are more evil than Kyuubi.



Well, current Kyuubi sure.

Pre PIS Kyuubi would probably kill you for shits and giggles.


----------



## Bluebeard (Feb 23, 2012)

Still doesn't change the fact that he is a giant bawwing fox demon.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 23, 2012)

Bluebeard said:


> Still doesn't change the fact that he is a giant bawwing fox demon.



When did he ever Bawww? 

Aside from when Rikudou died (that shouldn't count considering he was just born.)


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 23, 2012)

Dio Joestar said:


> You mean the nice version of Hody?



I mean the not-shitty version of Hody. 



HachibiWaka said:


> Well, current Kyuubi sure.
> 
> Pre PIS Kyuubi would probably kill you for shits and giggles.



Pre-piss Kyuubi was just an angry rat in a cage.

If you want genuine cold-blooded evil, pre-retcon Itachi personified it.


----------



## Dio Joestar (Feb 23, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> I mean the not-shitty version of Hody.



Shitty or not, his deeds speak for themselves.  At least Arlong cares about his crew.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 23, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Pre-piss Kyuubi was just an angry rat in a cage.
> 
> If you want genuine cold-blooded evil, pre-retcon Itachi personified it.



Oh double standards. 

Though, I guess we never really saw Kyuubi do anything, we were just told he was evil. In retrospect Shukaku was more evil since he appeared to get high just off the thought of killing someone.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 23, 2012)

Yonemi Kamon > anyone on that list


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 23, 2012)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> He did it for the good of the Law. Which is neutral at best, and in this case, evil.



Considering the verse is downright crawling with criminals he pretty much thinks all pirates and anyone who support. unless he himself is trying to be evil or doing stuff for his own personal motive he shouldn't be on this list.

Now the tenryuubito on the other hand...


----------



## Dio Joestar (Feb 23, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Yonemi Kamon > anyone on that list



Kiriyama is worse than him IMO


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 23, 2012)

Too bad this is limited to anime/manga. Anyway Pride and Justice come to mind.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 23, 2012)

> Kiriyama is worse than him IMO


Now we are talking about evil characters 

Everyone else is child play before these two


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 23, 2012)

HachibiWaka said:


> Oh double standards.
> 
> Though, I guess we never really saw Kyuubi do anything, we were just told he was evil. In retrospect Shukaku was more evil since he appeared to get high just off the thought of killing someone.



Kyuubi was kinda like the Uchiha clan's sock puppet.

Shukaku was definitely the more wild and murderous of the two.


----------



## Dio Joestar (Feb 23, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Now we are talking about evil characters
> 
> Everyone else is child play before these two



MPD Psycho: one killer severs the limbs of his victims while raping them, then he decapitates them and sends the torso to their loved ones.  Another cuts off the top of the victim's scalp and skull, then grows a flower in their brain, all while keeping them alive.

Wyald from Berserk is probably the worst Apostle (next to Ganishka)


----------



## Byrd (Feb 23, 2012)

> MPD Psycho: one killer severs the limbs of his victims while raping them, then he decapitates them and sends the torso to their loved ones. Another cuts off the top of the victim's scalp and skull, then grows a flower in their brain, all while keeping them alive.



oh god  he is insane 

Aji Tae, Haguro Dou are more evil than many characters named


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 23, 2012)

Orochimaru is probably the most evil in Naruto. He infused a deadmans DNA into 50 or so infants (I forget what the exact number was) and smiled as they pretty much spasmed to death.


----------



## Asune (Feb 23, 2012)

This is more a thread for the meta I think, well. I don't watch too many anime, mainly I read, but my choices should be, based on what I have watched and personal likings

-Johan (Monster)
-Tamaki (Deadman Wonderland)


----------



## Dio Joestar (Feb 23, 2012)

HachibiWaka said:


> Orochimaru is probably the most evil in Naruto. He infused a deadmans DNA into 50 or so infants (I forget what the exact number was) and smiled as they pretty much spasmed to death.



Being the most evil in Naruto is like being the most detailed in Bleach.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 23, 2012)

King Hamdo from Now and Then, Here and Now also comes into mind
Carozzo from Gundam F91.. he tried to kill off humanity because he thought he was superior to everyone


----------



## Dio Joestar (Feb 23, 2012)

Clear Note wanted to exterminate his own species, then kill himself.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 23, 2012)

And no one has mentioned Johan yet?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Feb 23, 2012)

Spider-Man.
Spider-Man.

Pictured: pure evil


----------



## Dio Joestar (Feb 23, 2012)

Endless Mike said:


> And no one has mentioned Johan yet?



Byrdman and I have.  Though he's no Orochimaru apparently...


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 23, 2012)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Spider-Man.
> Spider-Man.
> 
> Pictured: pure evil



Yeah yeah, we all know that current Kyuubi is pretty much the farthest thing from evil. 



Dio Joestar said:


> Byrdman and I have.  Though he's no Orochimaru apparently...



Way to take what I said out of context. I said nothing about Orochimaru being the most evil character in fiction. I was just continuing my conversation with Niku from the previous page. I'm well aware that Orochimaru doesn't even compare to most of the other people listed in this thread.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 23, 2012)

Dio Joestar said:


> Clear Note wanted to exterminate his own species, then kill himself.



I was gonna say him but couldn't think of his name!


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 23, 2012)

HachibiWaka said:


> Orochimaru is probably the most evil in Naruto. He infused a deadmans DNA into 50 or so infants (I forget what the exact number was) and smiled as they pretty much spasmed to death.



Don't forget reviving the first two Hokage for the sole purpose of fucking his own teacher's mind. Before killing said teacher.

Not to mention throwing away henchmen like used toilet paper. And making captives fight eachother to the death in a battle royale just to determine whose body he gets to take over.


----------



## Dio Joestar (Feb 23, 2012)

HachibiWaka said:


> Yeah yeah, we all know that current Kyuubi is pretty much the farthest thing from evil.
> 
> 
> 
> Way to take what I said out of context. I said nothing about Orochimaru being the most evil character in fiction. I was just continuing my conversation with Niku from the previous page. I'm well aware that Orochimaru doesn't even compare to most of the other people listed in this thread.



Sorry for the confusion, I'm not referring to you.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 23, 2012)

Read Battle Royale or Monster to see some truly evil stuff...  People get turn on from killing others.. girl gets a knife in her head for not raising her hand in class


----------



## Wasabifold (Feb 23, 2012)

Sasuke. The creation of this character is the most evil thing that has ever happened to mankind.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Dio Joestar (Feb 23, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Read Battle Royale or Monster to see some truly evil stuff...  People get turn on from killing others.. girl gets a knife in her head for not raising her hand in class



I think Mitsuko deserves a mention, though she's more insane than evil.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 23, 2012)

Mitsuko has problems forreal.. I knew that when I first seen her.. How you hug a girl and try to comfort her then slice her neck 

but going through what they were going through.. you probably would end up insane


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 23, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> 1) Lucemon
> 2) Frieza
> 3) Hao Asakura
> 4) The Major
> 5) BlackBeard



Thanks for posting in a 1 to 5 order, your choices have been added to the list.


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 23, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> I'd say Orochimaru deserves a spot on anyone's list.
> 
> Envy from FMA, too.
> 
> ...


If you can make your list in a 1 to 5 order I would love to add your picks to the list.


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 23, 2012)

People like Kidd Buu should never even be listed. Kid Buu is more like a force of nature than an actual being. He just destroys, simple as that.

Mori Koran from Flame of Recca gets my vote. He's completely rotten inside and out, puts a bomb in his own wife to control and abuse his adopted son, kills his adopted son's girlfriend because he was developing emotions. He's also a cannibal and implied to have raped his female food as well as Renge too. Complete and total monster with not a shred of likability or a single page that shows he was ever decent.

He's just greed and corruption, full stop. A total abomination who just wants to eat and destroy for the rest of eternity.

Go ahead and try to put him in leather pants, I fucking dare you.


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 23, 2012)

Dio Joestar said:


> Dio Brando made a woman eat her own baby alive.
> Cioccolata
> Johan Liebert
> Femto
> ...



Is this your 1 to 5 picks and are they in order? I just want to know before I add them.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 23, 2012)

Let's see....

Orochimaru (Naruto)
Dio Brando (JJBA)
Mayuri (Bleach)
Jagi (HnK)
Keith White (Project ARMS)
Caster (F/Z)
Ryuunosuke (F/Z)


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 23, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Let's see....
> 
> Orochimaru
> Dio Brando
> ...


 Okay yours was added

1 orochimaru
2 dio brando
3 mayuri
4 jagi
5 keith white


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 23, 2012)

Level7N00b said:


> People like Kidd Buu should never even be listed. Kid Buu is more like a force of nature than an actual being. He just destroys, simple as that.
> 
> Mori Koran from Flame of Recca gets my vote. He's completely rotten inside and out, puts a bomb in his own wife to control and abuse his adopted son, kills his adopted son's girlfriend because he was developing emotions. He's also a cannibal and implied to have raped his female food as well as Renge too. Complete and total monster with not a shred of likability or a single page that shows he was ever decent.
> 
> ...


 I would love to add most of these characters to the list but with out most of you posting in 1 to 5 order I can't add them.


----------



## SpaceMook (Feb 23, 2012)

1. Johan Liebert (Monster)
2. Friend (20th Century Boys)
3. Slum King (Violence Jack)
4. Kato (The Yagyu Ninja Scrolls)
5. Chestra (Violinist of Hameln)


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 23, 2012)

Edited my above post.


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 23, 2012)

sorry but I can only do 5


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 23, 2012)

SpaceMook said:


> 1. Johan Liebert (Monster)
> 2. Friend (20th Century Boys)
> 3. Slum King (Violence Jack)
> 4. Kato (The Yagyu Ninja Scrolls)
> 5. Chestra (Violinist of Hameln)



Thank you I added your list.


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 23, 2012)

Anime villains only:

Johan (Monster)
Hamdo (Now and Then, Here and There)
Scythe Master (Phantom: Requiem for the Phantom)
Vicious (Cowboy Bebop)
Ladd Russo (Bacano!)


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 24, 2012)

Here is the list so far.

1. Frieza = 22 pts 
2. Orochimaru = 21 pts
3. Johan Liebert = 15 pts 
4. Makoto Shishio = 13 pts
5. Tobi = 13 pts
6. The Major = 10 pts  
7. Lucy = 8 pts 
8. Light Yagami =7 pts
9. Lad Russo = 7 pts
10. Lucemon = 5 pts
11. Kirakishou = 5 pts  
12. Satan = 5 pts
13. Knives = 5 pts
14. Naraku = 5 pts
15. Takeuchi Sora = 4 pts
16. Friend = 4 pts
17. Dio Brando = 4 pts
18. Kid Buu = 4 pts 
19. Hellmaster Phibrizzo = 4 pts  
20. Doflamingo = 4 pts
21. Hamdo = 4 pts
22. Viscous = 4 pts
23. Incognito = 4 pts
24. Aizen = 4 pts
25. Mayuri = 3 pts
26. Hao Asakura = 3 pts  
27. Omega Shenron = 3 pts 
28. Legato Bluesummers = 3 pts
29. Kujaku = 3 pts
30. Pricilla = 3 pts 
31. Gilgamesh = 3pts
32. Father = 3 pts
33. Blackbeard = 3 pts
34. Slum King = 3 pts
35. Scythe Master = 3 pts
36. Angela/Ashe = 3 pts 
37. Jagi = 2 pts  
38. Amshell Goldsmith = 2 pts 
39. Kato = 2 pts
40. Rigardo = 2 pts 
41. Fumito Nanahara = 1 pt 
 42. Griffith = 1 pt 
43. Keith White = 1 pt
44. Chestra = 1 pt
45. Broly = 1 pt
46. Maverick = 1 pt


----------



## steveht93 (Feb 24, 2012)

Exploiting poor little girls and using them like catle is evil in my book.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 24, 2012)

example of evil







1)Yonemi Kamon
2)Haguro Dou
3)Johan
4)King Hamdo
5)Aji Tae


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 24, 2012)

If you guys can try to refrain from manga characters mainly because I plan on making a video and its tough to get good manga footage.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 24, 2012)

Joshstarwind said:


> If you guys can try to refrain from manga characters mainly because I plan on making a video and its tough to get good manga footage.



If you can find any anime versions of the characters.. I could provide you scans of the ones I listed but just want you to have an accurate view of who is the most evil


----------



## Dio Joestar (Feb 24, 2012)

Joshstarwind said:


> Is this your 1 to 5 picks and are they in order? I just want to know before I add them.



1 Dio Drando
2 Ganishka
3 Femto/Griffith
4 Johann Liebert
5 Cioccolata


Ganishka would submerge pregnant women in a pool made of living, sewn-together Apostles.  This would corrupt the fetus turning it into a half-demon which would then burst from the womb, killing the woman.  He made an army of these half demons.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 24, 2012)

fucking gauron and gates from fmp


----------



## Shouko (Feb 24, 2012)

1. Johan Liebert(Monster) - no words needes, anyone who watched Monster knows what this fucker did.
2. Griffith(Berserk) - he may fucking around with his "justice" bullshit but this guy was just ugh, the way he raped Caska in front of Guts was disgusting.
3. Dio Brando(JJBA) - well, someone already pointed when woman had to eat her own child ;/ He doesn't care about the lives of others.
4. Sora/Nike(Air Gear) - the series is shit, but the twins were just pure evil. Killed everyone, even childs(especially Nike) they don't care about shit like feelings(on the firs it seemed like they have strong bond but Sora didn't cared about Nike at all).
5. Orochimaru(Naruto) - actually surprised, didn't thought that HST character will be here. Well but Oro was really nice, he killed thousands of people(childs and women too) all for his experiments.

That would be it. I still prefer characters with sense of justice.


----------



## Tengu (Feb 24, 2012)

Orochimaru, he didn't care about anyone, use all of his followers as pawns, in the end killing them for his purposes, plus all of his experiments.


----------



## VanzZz (Feb 24, 2012)

*The fact that no one mention Haguro  makes me think that most people here don't read Wolfguy

Haguro should definitely be in top 5*


----------



## death1217 (Feb 24, 2012)

Evil is a subjective term. Most people from hentai anime count I guess, most fodder henchmen for any organization. Its more often the weak ones under a powerful organization that classify as evil. Some would say Akainu is evil, however in his verse he is upholding justice..


----------



## Zeno (Feb 24, 2012)

Definitely Mayuri for what he did to 8th. Nobody and I mean NOBODY deserves to feel the pain of being stabbed for 100 years.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 24, 2012)

D Vance said:


> *The fact that no one mention Haguro  makes me think that most people here don't read Wolfguy
> 
> Haguro should definitely be in top 5*



If you look at the list of people.. you will realize a lot


----------



## Dio Joestar (Feb 24, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Definitely Mayuri for what he did to 8th. Nobody and I mean NOBODY deserves to feel the pain of being stabbed for 100 years.



Giorno did much worse to Diavolo and he's a good guy.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 24, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Definitely Mayuri for what he did to 8th. Nobody and I mean NOBODY deserves to feel the pain of being stabbed for 100 years.



If you want to get technical, the 8th infected himself with it.


----------



## Zeno (Feb 24, 2012)

You really should learn to stop nitpicking like that


----------



## VanzZz (Feb 24, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> If you look at the list of people.. you will realize a lot



*fucking ninja'd [twice to be precise] 

and i forgot to mention Vera Linus from Veritas*


----------



## Saturday (Feb 24, 2012)

Dio Joestar said:


> *Dio Brando made a woman eat her own baby alive.*
> Cioccolata
> Johan Liebert
> Femto
> ...



wtf... I was going to read JJBA once Negima was concluded but I don't think I will anymore.

Anyways I don't think I've really read/seen enough mange/anime to come up with a good list so I won't make one.


----------



## Dio Joestar (Feb 24, 2012)

Saturday said:


> wtf... I was going to read JJBA once Negima was concluded but I don't think I will anymore.
> 
> Anyways I don't think I've really read/seen enough mange/anime to come up with a good list so I won't make one.



He doesn't MAKE her.  He simply promises to spare her baby at her request, kills her, turns her into a zombie, then watches as she eats the baby.  Just another day in JJBA.


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 24, 2012)

Current list

1. Frieza = 22 pts 
2. Orochimaru = 22 pts
3. Johan Liebert = 20 pts 
4. Makoto Shishio = 13 pts
5. Tobi = 13 pts
6. The Major = 10 pts  
7. Lucy = 8 pts 
8. Light Yagami =7 pts
9. Lad Russo = 7 pts
10. Dio Brando = 7 pts
11. Takeuchi Sora = 6 pts
12. Lucemon = 5 pts
13. Kirakishou = 5 pts  
14. Satan = 5 pts
15. Knives = 5 pts
16. Naraku = 5 pts
17. Griffith = 5 pts  
18. Friend = 4 pts 
19. Kid Buu = 4 pts 
20. Hellmaster Phibrizzo = 4 pts  
21. Doflamingo = 4 pts
22. Hamdo = 4 pts
23. Viscous = 4 pts
24. Incognito = 4 pts
25. Aizen = 4 pts
26. Mayuri = 3 pts
27. Hao Asakura = 3 pts  
28. Omega Shenron = 3 pts 
29. Legato Bluesummers = 3 pts
30. Kujaku = 3 pts
31. Pricilla = 3 pts 
32. Gilgamesh = 3pts
33. Father = 3 pts
34. Blackbeard = 3 pts
35. Slum King = 3 pts
36. Scythe Master = 3 pts
37. Angela/Ashe = 3 pts 
38. Jagi = 2 pts  
39. Amshell Goldsmith = 2 pts 
40. Kato = 2 pts
41. Rigardo = 2 pts 
42. Fumito Nanahara = 1 pt  
43. Keith White = 1 pt
44. Chestra = 1 pt
45. Broly = 1 pt
46. Maverick = 1 pt


----------



## Illairen (Feb 24, 2012)

1. Frieza
2. Father (FMA)
3. King Piccolo
4. Kid Buu
5. Orochimaru


----------



## Zeno (Feb 24, 2012)

Once again, 
1. Mayuri
2. Buu (he is the incarnation of evil, his mind is not really evil)
3. Any Celestial Dragon 
4. Shishio
5. The Sauce (what? He is fucking evil!)

This list sucks.


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 24, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Once again, Mayuri.



You got to do 5 before I can add you to the list.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 24, 2012)

1.Dio Brando 
2.Prince baka(Level E)
3.Johan Liebert
4.Meryem
5.Griffith


----------



## Samavarti (Feb 24, 2012)

Not sure is i would classify Prince baka as evil, he is troll, but he did save the earth once, in a trollish way though.


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 24, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Once again,
> 1. Mayuri
> 2. Buu (he is the incarnation of evil, his mind is not really evil)
> 3. Any Celestial Dragon
> ...



Hate to be difficult, but you gotta be more specific.

Like any celestial dragon is pretty broad.  And I have no clue who 'the sauce' is.

Otherwise you are good


----------



## Zeno (Feb 24, 2012)

Joshstarwind said:


> Hate to be difficult, but you gotta be more specific.
> 
> Like any celestial dragon is pretty broad.  And I have no clue who 'the sauce' is.
> 
> Otherwise you are good



Sasuke is the sauce. Take the Dragon that bid on Kaimie.


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 24, 2012)

Okay cool, I will add yours and KillerQueen's in soon


----------



## Dio Joestar (Feb 24, 2012)

Wouldn't it be a better idea to judge for yourself who is the most evil after reading everyone's responses?  Instead of making it a vote.

This is not the top 5 most evil, this is the top 5 most popular villains.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 24, 2012)

Valgaav said:


> Mayuri



Well he's evil but he does it for a reason aka Science and curiosity


Personally I think one of the most Evil acts I've seen in the HST Was Tsukishima's actions against Ichigo.


Characters that enjoy breaking people physically and mentally and got the skill to do so would be the ones scoring high here imo


----------



## VanzZz (Feb 24, 2012)

*And again... Haguro should definitely be in the top 5... 
a bit about Haguro... 
[1. he kidnapped a teacher 2. let his subordinates rape her countless time 3. recorded it so that the MC could see it 4. drugged her to make it seems like she was enjoying it on the tape 5. got a cam and decide to put it live on the internet 6. countless people world wide saw the teacher being rapped [more liek gangbang] live on the web 7. later revealed her identity on the web .... worst of all he did all this shit just to draw out the MC]*


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 24, 2012)

cant believe no one has mentioned The Millennium Earl or Aji Tae


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 24, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Definitely Mayuri for what he did to 8th. Nobody and I mean NOBODY deserves to feel the pain of being stabbed for 100 years.



If anyone did, it was Syazel. He was a bastard.
Mayuri is pretty evil, but i don't know if he's quite evil enough...


----------



## VanzZz (Feb 24, 2012)

~Avant~ said:


> cant believe no one has mentioned The Millennium Earl or *Aji Tae*




*pretty sure he was mentioned by Byrdman*


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 24, 2012)

Dio Joestar said:


> Wouldn't it be a better idea to judge for yourself who is the most evil after reading everyone's responses?  Instead of making it a vote.
> 
> This is not the top 5 most evil, this is the top 5 most popular villains.



Too a minor extent yes, but as the votes come in it becomes more and more correct.   After all I asked for the most evil in their opinion, who am I too say they are wrong, (Unless they are trolling)  But currently Johan Liebert is in the lead despite his lack of popularity. This is because people put him in their number 1 spot and and he get a whopping 5 point jump.  The point system consistently helps the truly evil characters slip on top, but the is why I try and collect so many votes.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 24, 2012)

D Vance said:


> *And again... Haguro should definitely be in the top 5...
> a bit about Haguro...
> [1. he kidnapped a teacher 2. let his subordinates rape her countless time 3. recorded it so that the MC could see it 4. drugged her to make it seems like she was enjoying it on the tape 5. got a cam and decide to put it live on the internet 6. countless people world wide saw it live .... worst of all he did all this shit just to draw out the MC]*



It's evil that's for sure but really Sex is over dramatized when Almost all the focus is placed upon it as torture

problem of Wolfguy and problem of Berserk they're in the loop and keep returning to basicly the same type of torture.


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 24, 2012)

D Vance said:


> *And again... Haguro should definitely be in the top 5...
> a bit about Haguro...
> [1. he kidnapped a teacher 2. let his subordinates rape her countless time 3. recorded it so that the MC could see it 4. drugged her to make it seems like she was enjoying it on the tape 5. got a cam and decide to put it live on the internet 6. countless people world wide saw it live .... worst of all he did all this shit just to draw out the MC]*



Unfortunately this is anime specific and and you need a 1 to 5 list to have your votes counted.


----------



## VanzZz (Feb 24, 2012)

Joshstarwind said:


> Unfortunately this is anime specific and and you need a 1 to 5 list to have your votes counted.



*meh, anime ain't my thing *


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 24, 2012)

If its anime only then:

1. Millennium Earl (D.Gray Man)
2. Dio Brando (Jojo's Bizarre Adventure)
3. Oda Nobunaga (Sengoku Basara)
4. Alone (Saint Seiya: Lost Canvas)
5. Pyron (Darkstalkers)


----------



## Akatora (Feb 24, 2012)

Hmm... I wonder how Cain Nightroad would rank here

His 2 Goals/purposes of life:

1) Make Abel's Life as shitty as possible
2) Destroy all life


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 24, 2012)

he wouldve been my 6th choice


----------



## Akatora (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh yeah count of Brugge from TB(or was it one of the other 3... can't remember)

That guy really impressed me with what he put swordancer though


Seriously Imagine the Kind of stories we could have had for Trinity blood had the author still been alive to date 



I suppose atm I'd place count of brugge as number 1:

What did he do to get this one?
1) Completely ruined his "friends life" 
Killed his parents, kidnapped and abused his sister before killing and eating her(vampire way) be the course for his friend losing both of his hands.(probably had him exiled to)
And after doing all this not even being revealed and eventually manipulate said friend to hunt down and kill his "allies"(so he could claim their territories as his own)
All while staying around said "friend" and said friend killing out of vengeance against Brugge's actions that he labeld on someone else.
Faking his own death hurting said friend emotionally that way

and to top it off revealing himself as the culprit in the end and actually killing the Good guy.



One of my Favorite villains I know by far.


----------



## Vicious (Feb 24, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> 1) Lucemon
> 2) Frieza
> 3) Hao Asakura
> 4) The Major
> 5) BlackBeard


Lucemon is a good choice. He has done some evil things, and his Perfect form, Lucemon FallDown Mode represents the sin of Pride itself - Lucemon himself is the darkness in the hearts of people. 

Vamdemon was also pretty bad as well. Same with Mugendramon (with the Numemon he killed), Piemon, and others, but I don't think any deserve being in the list. Bagramon and Dark Knightmon probably need to be mentioned as well. Bagramon has done a lot of evil things, including having Digimon tortured, so he can use the negative energy (pain, suffering, hatred, etc) for his .  is even more evil, considered to be the "emperor of evil".

1. Bagramon (including )
2. Lucemon
3. Orochimaru

I'll try to think of the other two later.


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 24, 2012)

This is the current updated list.

1. Johan Liebert = 33 pts 
2. Frieza = 30 pts 
3. Orochimaru = 24 pts
4. Dio Brando = 16 pts
5. Makoto Shishio = 15 pts
6. Tobi = 13 pts 
7. Light Yagami =11 pts
8. Kid Buu = 10 pts
9. The Major = 10 pts 
10. Griffith = 9 pts
11. Lucy = 8 pts
12. Mayuri = 8 pts   
13. Lad Russo = 7 pts 
14. Father = 7 pts
15. Takeuchi Sora = 6 pts 
16. Lucemon = 5 pts
17. Kirakishou = 5 pts  
18. Satan = 5 pts
19. Knives = 5 pts
20. Naraku = 5 pts
21. Millenium Earl  
22. Friend = 4 pts  
23. Hellmaster Phibrizzo = 4 pts  
24. Doflamingo = 4 pts
25. Hamdo = 4 pts
26. Viscous = 4 pts
27. Incognito = 4 pts
28. Aizen = 4 pts
29. Legato Bluesummers = 4 pts
30. Prince Baka = 4 pts 
31. Hao Asakura = 3 pts  
32. Omega Shenron = 3 pts  
33. Kujaku = 3 pts
34. Pricilla = 3 pts 
35. Gilgamesh = 3pts
36. King Piccolo = 3 pts
37. Blackbeard = 3 pts
38. Slum King = 3 pts
39. Scythe Master = 3 pts
40. Angela/Ashe = 3 pts
41. Oda Nobunaga = 3 pts
42. Alone = 2 pts 
43. Jagi = 2 pts  
44. Amshell Goldsmith = 2 pts 
45. Kato = 2 pts
46. Rigardo = 2 pts
47. The Count of Monte Cristo = 2 pts
48. Meryem = 2 pts
49. Envy = 1 pts 
50. Fumito Nanahara = 1 pt  
51. Keith White = 1 pt
52. Chestra = 1 pt
53. Broly = 1 pt
54. Maverick = 1 pt
55. Sasuke = 1 pt
56. Pyron = 1 pt


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Surprised Shishio is ranked so highly (though I don't like it when people insist he isn't a monster); Light should be higher, maybe higher than Johan.


----------



## Dio Joestar (Feb 24, 2012)

Meryem is about as evil as Fat Buu.


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 24, 2012)

Dio Joestar said:


> Meryem is about as evil as Fat Buu.



I highly doubt anyone else is going to vote for him, so you probably won't have to worry.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 24, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> You really should learn to stop nitpicking like that



Semantics, or as abridged Freeza would say "he brought that upon himself".


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Feb 24, 2012)

1.- Bernkastel(Umineko) / Dio Brando / Femto (Berserk) 
2.- Satan (bastard!!)
3.- Frieza>= King Piccolo 


Well  it might be subjective,but as I see it "there is a limit  of evilness". At least in a way that a human can "comprehend". Why? Most villains  tend to  have a motivation to be evildoers.  "Rule the world", "Revenge", "Honor", "In order to protect something", etc.   But there are certain villains that do evil things just "because". There are those who actually have no special motivation. They do evil stuff just because they enjoy it, find it amusing  and feel an authentic desire. It is irrelevant to them to get a benefit. I am talking about  those  who are not afraid of rules, laws or moral and their will is completely free from  the chains of repentance, generosity, solidarity and any other virtue.   When someone has reached this level, it has  acquired in a way an "endless source" of evilness.  It sounds like a contradiction to what I said in my first sentence. But think about it.   When two entities are this evil, they can not be more evil than each other. Because  they have the same intentions. The  difference is that one of these two entities, might  just be a  "dwarf"  while the other  entity might be "giant". The dwarf might just be able to kill a baby. WHile the giant an entire  town.  But it does not mean that the giant is more evil than the dwarf. The dwarf simply has "physical" limitations . And it  is a limit because it is like reaching the "endless" and you can not go beyond  that.  The characters that I put in first place are pretty much god tiers of evil entities, because they enjoy being evil.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 24, 2012)

~Avant~ said:


> cant believe no one has mentioned The Millennium Earl or Aji Tae



The Earl would be a lot more menacing if he weren't such an affable teddy bear of a father-figure to the Noah.

I appreciate him for what he is- and yes, he's a hundred different kinds of fucked-up -but I would say portrayal is a significant factor for determining how evil a fictional character is.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 24, 2012)

I usually rank top evil as moreso those who just don't have any motives and just get either pleasure from inflicting destruction & death on others as top..

then there are the borderline insane evil people that don't even care about themselves.. they just wanna see everything burn


----------



## Urouge (Feb 24, 2012)

Killerqueen said:


> 1.Dio Brando
> 2.Prince baka(Level E)
> 3.Johan Liebert
> 4.Meryem
> 5.Griffith



Meryem wasnt  really evil at the end. He was starting to change


----------



## death1217 (Feb 25, 2012)

how come no one mentioned luffy or crocodile?


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Feb 25, 2012)

Satan,Kurama,Freeza,Dio Brando,Meruem ?


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 25, 2012)

Kenji boy said:


> Meryem wasnt  really evil at the end. He was starting to change


Pre-komugi Meryem was pretty evil,killing his mom,genocide,cannibalism , he even kill a little girl mom and dad in front of her then when then little girl started crying he kill her and eat her brain yum


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 25, 2012)

Raid3r2010 said:


> Satan,Kurama,Freeza,Dio Brando,Meruem ?



Is that in order?
And do you mean Kyuubi Kurama..... (He is not quite evil anymore)


----------



## Whitebeard (Feb 25, 2012)

Johan, Oda Nobunaga, The Major, Frieza, Caster (Fate/Zero), Orochimaru


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 25, 2012)

Whitebeard said:


> Johan, Oda Nobunaga, The Major, Frieza, Caster (Fate/Zero), Orochimaru



You only get 5 so I will have to knock orochimaru off but I will add your votes


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 25, 2012)

Current List

1.  Johan Liebert = 43 pts 
2. Frieza = 43 pts 
3. The Major = 18 pts
4. Orochimaru = 29 pts
5. Lad Russo = 17 pts 
6. Dio Brando = 16 pts
7. Makoto Shishio = 15 pts
8. Kid Buu = 15 pts   
9. Griffith = 13 pts
10. Tobi = 13 pts 
11. Light Yagami =11 pts 
12. Legato Bluesummers = 11 pts  
13. Father = 11 pts 
14. Lucemon = 9 pts
15. Lucy = 8 pts
16. Mayuri = 8 pts
17. Prime Minister Kamiya = 7 pts
18. Oda Nobunaga = 7 pts 
19. Takeuchi Sora = 6 pts
20. Kirakishou = 5 pts  
21. Satan = 5 pts
22. Knives = 5 pts
23. Naraku = 5 pts
24. Millenium Earl = 5 pts
25. Viscous = 5 pts 
26. Aizen = 5 pts
27. Bagramon = 5 pts
28. Friend = 4 pts 
29. Hellmaster Phibrizzo = 4 pts 
30. Doflamingo = 4 pts
31. Hamdo = 4 pts 
32. Incognito = 4 pts 
33. Prince Baka = 4 pts 
34. Hao Asakura = 3 pts 
35. Omega Shenron = 3 pts  
36. Kujaku = 3 pts
37. Pricilla = 3 pts 
38. Gilgamesh = 3pts
39. King Piccolo = 3 pts
40. Blackbeard = 3 pts
41. Slum King = 3 pts
42. Scythe Master = 3 pts
43. Angela/Ashe = 3 pts 
44. Arlong = 3 pts
45. Alone = 2 pts 
46. Jagi = 2 pts 
47. Amshell Goldsmith = 2 pts 
48. Kato = 2 pts
49. Rigardo = 2 pts
50. The Count of Monte Cristo = 2 pts
51. Meryem = 2 pts
52. Claire Stanfield = 2 pts
53. Tony = 2 pts
54. Envy = 1 pts
55. Fumito Nanahara = 1 pt  
56. Keith White = 1 pt
57. Chestra = 1 pt
58. Broly = 1 pt
59. Maverick = 1 pt
60. Sasuke = 1 pt
61. Pyron = 1 pt
62. Nakago = 1 pt
63. Darcia = 1 pt
64. Caster = 1 pt


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Feb 25, 2012)

Joshstarwind said:


> Current List
> 
> 1.  Johan Liebert = 43 pts
> 2. Frieza = 43 pts
> ...



I am quite sure those characters are more nuts than anything.  But oh boy -shrugs-  Argumentum ad populum

Yagami was not evil, he simply had a erroneous  concept about justice. He wanted to end with evil after all


----------



## Dio Joestar (Feb 25, 2012)

MichaelUN89 said:


> I am quite sure those characters are more nuts than anything.  But oh boy -shrugs-  Argumentum ad populum



Right?  Kid Buu is barely sentient lol


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Feb 25, 2012)

Dio Joestar said:


> Right?  Kid Buu is barely sentient lol



I know right?  And like I said Yagami was not evil. WHat he did was wrong, but he did it wanting to end with evil. This is clearly stated and repeated several times in the series.  But I guess that nothing can be done about a popularity contest.


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 25, 2012)

Dio Joestar said:


> Right?  Kid Buu is barely sentient lol



I will generalize it to buu, not just kid buu.  And he was fully sentient, he spoke (though very little as he held no value in words) and he knew how to hold someone hostage as well, more or less.  Anyways though, I would probalby have the review cover buu as a hole instead of just kid buu.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Feb 25, 2012)

Joshstarwind said:


> I will generalize it to buu, not just kid buu.  And he was fully sentient, he spoke (though very little as he held no value in words) and he knew how to hold someone hostage as well, more or less.  Anyways though, I would probalby have the review cover buu as a hole instead of just kid buu.



Yea, but Buu is not the only one who is ranked so high.  I mean  Yagami>Lucy?????  Yagami wanted to kill criminals and save the world. Lucy was a psycho who dismembered kids, women and tons of innocent persons.


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 25, 2012)

MichaelUN89 said:


> I know right?  And like I said Yagami was not evil. WHat he did was wrong, but he did it wanting to end with evil. This is clearly stated and repeated several times in the series.  But I guess that nothing can be done about a popularity contest.


 It just means more people think he is evil than people who don't.  I personally think Light was evil.  He started out with a just cause but became a monster far worse than any of the ones he killed.  Most evil people don't see themselves as evil, (not saying all do)  But people like hitler, who are considered evil, that they were making the world better as they saw fit.


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 25, 2012)

MichaelUN89 said:


> Yea, but Buu is not the only one who is ranked so high.  I mean  Yagami>Lucy?????  Yagami wanted to kill criminals and save the world. Lucy was a psycho who dismembered kids, women and tons of innocent persons.



Lucy acted on impulse light very well knew all the evil he committed and all the innocent as well as evil lives he took. He felt no remorse for any of them.  
Lucy has a past that fucked her up.  Light just became fucked up by his own power.

And whether or not I agree with the list I am going to have to present it.  I Find if I look I can find reasons for their placement.


----------



## Garv (Feb 25, 2012)

Johan Liebert
Phibrizzo
Freeza
Jagi
Knives


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 25, 2012)

I will add yours but do you have anymore?


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Feb 25, 2012)

Joshstarwind said:


> It just means *more people *think he is evil than people who don't.  I personally think Light was evil.  He started out with a just cause but became a monster far worse than any of the ones he killed.  Most evil people don't see themselves as evil, (not saying all do)  But people like hitler, who are considered evil, that they were making the world better as they saw fit.



Argumentum ad Populum 

Lucy started genocide against the entire human race... 

Yagami on the other hand wanted to help this world become a better place.  A large group of persons even loved him  They made the kira religion.  They felt gratitude towards Yagami because  in some way they "gained the justice that they were looking forward to".  He killed criminals that were not punished by the law and were left free. 


But oh boy it does not matter -ends eating popcorn and leaves-


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 25, 2012)

MichaelUN89 said:


> Argumentum ad Populum
> 
> Lucy started genocide against the entire human race...
> 
> ...



However i just would like to point out that you can effect the list just as much as anyone else.  If you think Lucy is more evil put lucy on your list and not put on Light.  I am just saying if you don't like it you do have some power to change it.  

I will likely stop posting results from this point on to avoid this from happening and preventing the video from being too predictable. 

I am just saying you have a voice and you too are part of the population, so cast your vote towards the people you truly believe belong on this list.


----------



## Dio Joestar (Feb 25, 2012)

Joshstarwind said:


> I will likely stop posting results from this point on to avoid this from happening and preventing the video from being too predictable.



It's already predictable because we can see all the votes.

Which is why you should judge for yourself who is the most evil and make your own list.


----------



## Joshstarwind (Feb 26, 2012)

Dio Joestar said:


> It's already predictable because we can see all the votes.
> 
> Which is why you should judge for yourself who is the most evil and make your own list.




I reserve that right for ties, and if this proves too ineffective than I can work out a different method
Oh and I plan on getting a bunch more votes (Likely double), so it may not be the same, however I can't guarantee that.  Either way its a fun project and I am having blast, next I just got to make the video entertaining and sensical, it should work out well.  We will see how it works out.


----------



## Meruem (Feb 26, 2012)

As far as evilness goes, this is what I came up with (I'm sure there are better lists but these are just the villains who came to mind):

0. Those mean kids who kill that puppy in Elfen Lied. 
1. Dio
2. Ganishka
3. Johan
4. Envy
5. Shishio


----------



## Hardcore (Feb 27, 2012)

Forgetting Tobi?

He is the one and only villian that won't fall for Naruto's TNJ..


----------



## Judas (Feb 27, 2012)

Dio Brando and Johan Liebert.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Feb 27, 2012)

Tobi being thaT evil made my day ! 

EVIL KAIOH now that's eviL.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 27, 2012)

a lot of characters listed gave me an lol


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 27, 2012)

Tobi stuck exploding tags to a newborn infant 


Oro still shits on him .. and Oro barely makes the list, if at all


----------



## Byrd (Feb 27, 2012)

There are a couple of people from the HST i consider truly evil and at that they would be at the bottom of my list.. 

From my reading I have seen some crazy stuff.. but these are people who are borderline insane and why isn't Batman TAS joker on here?


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 27, 2012)

I was thinking and there a lot of Jojo character that are pretty f@#k up/Evil 
I surprise nobody list some beside Dio


----------



## Shouko (Feb 27, 2012)

Just finished Wolf Guy.

Haguro is one sick son of the bitch 

But the manga was great!

Seinens>>>Shounens by miles.


----------



## Dio Joestar (Feb 27, 2012)

Killerqueen said:


> I was thinking and there a lot of Jojo character that are pretty f@#k up/Evil
> I surprise nobody list some beside Dio



I listed Cioccolata earlier.

Many of the villains in Jojo are more evil than any most on  this list, but I thought it would be redundant to only put Jojo and Berserk in my top 5


----------



## Byrd (Feb 27, 2012)

Shouko said:


> Just finished Wolf Guy.
> 
> Haguro is one sick son of the bitch
> 
> ...



Yeah he is..  he is joker level insane


----------



## Goshinki (Feb 27, 2012)

Killerqueen said:


> Pre-komugi Meryem was pretty evil,killing his mom,genocide,cannibalism , he even kill a little girl mom and dad in front of her then when then little girl started crying he kill her and eat her brain yum



Please tell me he dies...PAINFULLY.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Feb 28, 2012)

Goshinki said:


> Please tell me he dies...PAINFULLY.



Read HunterXHunter chapter 317-318 and youll be even more pissed on how he died


----------



## Goshinki (Feb 28, 2012)

.....Dont tell me he gets a happy ending or somthing like that. Once you kill a innocent child, you dont deserve a happy ending or redemption. Your worse than scum, simple as that.


----------



## Louis-954 (Feb 28, 2012)

In no particular order....

Light Yagami
Yohan Libert 
Sousuke Aizen
Frieza
Naraku

These guys were  selfish batshit insane homicidal maniacs with no regard for anything but furthering their goals. Tommyrod is pretty sick in the head too but I don't think he's worse than the above.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 28, 2012)

Judas said:


> Dio Brando and Johan Liebert.


----------



## Killerqueen (Feb 28, 2012)

Goshinki said:


> .....Dont tell me he gets a happy ending or somthing like that. Once you kill a innocent child, you dont deserve a happy ending or redemption. Your worse than scum, simple as that.


He die in the arm of his lover,so he did have a happy ending


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 28, 2012)

Fuck here I was going to say Dou Haguro but he's Manga only.

Deserves an honour mention anyway.

Shot his School with a Rocket Launcher for the lolz.

Gay-raped his lackey out of jealousy for getting to close to Haguro's Nemesis Inugami followed by burning him alive.

Not sure if intentional but the arms given to a Student who used them for a rampage on his School came from him.

Then kidnapped Inugami's love Aoshika gang-raping her to bait him streaming it online live after kidnapping his "Girlfriend" using her as bait which resulted to this:

*Spoiler*: __ 







)Don't feel sorry for her though as she is the kind who masturbated upon seeing the school in flames and seeing her Friends and Schoolmates getting slaughtered.)

Followed by fighting him, eating Inugami's chopped off Fingers which gave him a boner and getting off to it big time.


Oh and this very same guy saw himself as saviour for the World.


----------



## Dr. Insano (Feb 28, 2012)

Be nice if people would take the 1 extra second to say which anime the guys are from instead of just a name...
Not everyone has seen every anime ever and knows who you're talking about and googling names like "Knives" "Lucy" "Viscous" etc doesn't help.


----------



## Kellogem (Feb 28, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Fuck here I was going to say Dou Haguro but he's Manga only.
> 
> Deserves an honour mention anyway.
> 
> ...



I know this is the point of the thread, but I have to say I hate this kind of characters.. with that I mean Im pissed at the author writing shit like this more than at the character. whats next, raping a 3 year old and eating its brain with an evil grin?

anyway, good really evil characters coming to my mind are Griffith (dunno how he is in the anime thought), Kotomine from Fate stay night / fate zero, the Millennium Earl from D Gray-Man and Kyubey from Madoka.

I guess antagonists from adaptations of seinen mangas are winning this since they are allowed to do more fucked up shit.


----------



## Dio Joestar (Feb 28, 2012)

Dr. Insano said:


> Be nice if people would take the 1 extra second to say which anime the guys are from instead of just a name...
> Not everyone has seen every anime ever and knows who you're talking about and googling names like "Knives" "Lucy" "Viscous" etc doesn't help.



Trigun, Elfen Lied, and Cowboy Bebob respectively.


----------



## TheWorldForgotten (Feb 28, 2012)

Johan Liebert from Monster certainly qualifies as the creepiest friend of an evil genius there is. 



His aura is scary and overwhelming.


----------



## Creatkve (Feb 29, 2012)

Dio Joestar said:


> Trigun, Elfen Lied, and Cowboy Bebob respectively.



I always thought knives was a bit of a disappointment and that legato was the far better villain of the series.


----------



## Succubus (Feb 29, 2012)

1. Duo Haguro (Wolf Guy)
2. Griffith/Femto (Berserk)
3. John Liebert (Monster)
4. Dio Brando (JJBA)
5. Aji Tae (Shin Angyo Onshi)

true evils


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 29, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Fuck here I was going to say Dou Haguro but he's Manga only.
> 
> Deserves an honour mention anyway.
> 
> ...



I've skimmed through this series and reading the final chapters. 
It's so over the top in story, art and basically everything I can't really feel much for it, well except for the rape maybe, but that was just drawn out as hell as well which made me feel very little in the end.

Stuff like that doesn't draw me in.

But I have to agree that he is evil.

Does it count if I make up my own character? Like say a character that eats babies, kidnaps people, adults and children alike, shits on them, then tortures them and eats them, etc. ?


----------



## KAM18 (Feb 29, 2012)

The Future Androids in DBZ were the most evil/ruthless in the whole series


----------



## Misao (Feb 29, 2012)

Johan Liebert (Monter);
Vicius (Cowboy Bebop);
Griffith (Berserk);
Dilandau (The Vision of Escaflowne);
Tenzen (Basilisk);

In order of preference.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 29, 2012)

TheWorldForgotten said:


> Johan Liebert from Monster certainly qualifies as the creepiest friend of an evil genius there is.
> 
> 
> 
> His aura is scary and overwhelming.



+1

Wasn't he though? Johan had some major fucking issues. 

This is the type of villain that could make Light Yagami commit suicide if he wanted to.


----------



## Mikon (Mar 1, 2012)

Orochimaru
Evil Itachi
Ruthless Pain


----------



## Judas (Mar 1, 2012)

Mikon said:


> Orochimaru
> Evil Itachi
> Ruthless Pain



Wut        .


----------



## Joshstarwind (Mar 8, 2012)

Louis-954 said:


> In no particular order....
> 
> Light Yagami
> Yohan Libert
> ...



I will ad your list but I need them in an order.

Right now, I will input it as

1. Yohan
2. Light
3. Aizen
4. Frieza
5. Naraku

If this order does not please you please post a corrected version.


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 27, 2012)

Dio Brando(JJBA)
Big Mam(OP)
Father(FMA)
Naraku
Kabuto


----------



## Kenzo (Apr 27, 2012)

Johan motherfucking Liebert.


----------



## Immortal King (Apr 27, 2012)

Griffith  .


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 1, 2012)

my top 5 is gundam related  xd

1. Rau
2. Katejina
3. Yazan
4. Ali Al Sanchez
5. Desil


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2012)

Joshstarwind said:


> I request you guys to post your opinion on the top 5 most evil anime characters.
> 
> I ask you post in an order of 1 to 5 as I intend to make a video on youtube of the top 10 evil characters based off of the results.
> 
> ...



You have good taste and obviously LOVE villains.

My favorite villans are usually not the most EVIL.  

For most evil  

1.Lelouch "The ends justify the means". 
*2. Blonde Bitch Balalaika  from Black Lagoon. - just saw her on a youtube top 20 list and she made me cry * Easy Going scans If you are curious.
3. Chez's tormentor in Baccano (very minor character)
4. . . I can't think of any more: ANY character who hurts/tortures vulnerable characters just to see them in pain and nothing more.


Btw, you inspired me to make a similar thread:


----------



## Revolution (Aug 6, 2012)

How is Ladd Russo EVIL?  I know he likes to kill, but of all the characters in the series, Cheslaw Mayor's tormentor (the long haired guy from Chezlaw's flashback in episode 13) is the most evil.  More evil then even Szilard Quates. Ladd saved his gf in the end, contradicting his words.


----------



## Akatora (Aug 6, 2012)

Count of Brussels Gie from Trinity Blood was pretty interesting, there should be other similar characters that might even outdo him but.


Kill a persons parents, capture his sister, cut off the persons arms, manipulate the person to kill all of your rivals and act as his best friend, only to reveal that you've killed his sister long ago once he has killed your rivals and exhausted from combat.
Finish off the exhausted person afterwards


----------



## Sentomaru (Aug 6, 2012)

1.) The Major (Hellsing)
2.) Griffith (Berserk) [and Emperor Ganshika, his demon breeding machine was fucked]
3.) Johann Liebert (Monster)
4.) Mitsuko & Kiriyama (Battle Royale)
5.) Vicius (Cowboy Bebop)


----------



## Muah (Aug 6, 2012)

Pricilla from claymore
most one piece villians, enel crocodile arlong etc
hao from shaman king


----------



## Muah (Aug 6, 2012)

also ant king from HXH

But Fututre androids were the worst in dbz history.

if we can mention evil people who weren't villians i'd have to say desert punk was pretty damn evil.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2012)

1-Johann Liebert

the rest are tools.... No villain can compare to him.. FACT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivian25 (Jul 25, 2016)

I know this thread is very old, but im new here and would like to participate. 
The most evil anime character is the one that has all these features: 
1- Kill just for fun
2- Enjoy to make the others suffering.
3- would kill  anyone with no regret at all.
4- dont do anything good nor want to do a good thing


Frieza fills numbers 1,2 , 3 and 4. He enjoys to make others suffering( impaled krillin and shake him to make he suffer more, while he could easily kill him fast)

Naraku also has all four features, but he does psychological torture, not only physical.

Kid buu kills for fun( he was created to it, but it doesnt make him less evil), fills numbers 1,3 and 4, but dont actually torture the others.
Cell fills numbers 1, 3 and 4.
The band of seven guys enjoy to torture and kill the others, but are friendly to each other( fill numbers 1 and 2)

Yeah, I didnt watch many animes, but my list is:
1-frieza
2- Naraku
3- Kid Buu
4- Cell
5- The band of seven guys

Theres a guy that appears in many lists, but I dont think he should be considered one of the most evil ones. Its Light Yagami. He wants to be a god and rule the world, but he also wants to make the world better. He might want to be a god more than to make the world better, but he still wants both. When mikami is with the death note, he doesnt like that he is killing people that did crimes without evil intentions. Its not enough to take death note from mikami, but he didnt like it. He might fill feature 3, but i dont know, He cried after his father death, maybe he was really sad. Also, while he killed a lot, he also stopped wars and reduced crimes by 70%. If there are as many murders in death note verse as in the real world, he saved more than he killed.


----------



## Akatora (Jul 26, 2016)

All a matter of perspective.
It was interesting to see someone mentioning Mayuri, since he is a "good guy" who justify doing evil for science


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 26, 2016)

Holy mother of necro.



Muah said:


> also ant king from HXH


LOL nope.


----------



## Vivian25 (Jul 26, 2016)

We should be able to give negative votes on this list. If a character can be argued to be good or at least not that evil, he or she shouldnt be the most evil one. Ive never seen someone saying tha frieza and naraku are good with a  reasonable argument.


----------



## Toph (Jul 26, 2016)

Muah said:


> also ant king from HXH



Meruem is not evil.


----------



## Vivian25 (Jul 26, 2016)

I think that people should post the criterion they use to tell if a character is more evil than the other before posting their lists. Thats because many things can affect the perception of who is the most evil, and some of these things dont actually make someone evil.

 Ex: people might list characters that they dont like, or that killed their favorite character( it doesnt automatically make it the most evil), that have an evil sounding laugh( it doesnt mean anything). Also, if two characters killed an inoccent kid, but one of the kid killing scenes  had a meaner BGM and showed the kid´s death in slow motion, people generally think that meaner BGM and slow motion killing character  is the most evil one, even if the two characters killed kids, so, by that act alone, they´re equally evil. ( the slow motion character is not actually killing the kid slowly, its just being shown to us in slow motion).


----------



## Muah (Jul 26, 2016)

HoroHoro said:


> Meruem is not evil.


You right all those innocent men women and children deserved to get eaten.


----------



## savior2005 (Jul 27, 2016)

mereum is only as evil as us. Good people eat animals all the time. mereum saw humans as food and he wanted his race to be the supreme race. No different from us.

my top 5:
1. Johan Liebert
2. femto (griffith)
3. the major 
4. shishio makoto
5. king picollo


----------



## Vivian25 (Jul 27, 2016)

I dont know mereum, but if he cares for his race at least, he is not the most evil anime character. The most evil anime character should be someone that doesnt care for anyone, doesnt want to be good for anyone, kills and tortures just for pleasure, and do this even to innocent kids .

I like this guy´s reasoning for who is the most evil anime character:

Yes, the most evil one should be the one that definitely makes the world a worse place to everyone, in addition to everything I´ve already said. While I dont know Dio Brando, burning a friendly dog alive is something really evil. About the girl from school days, I dont think its fair to say that her killing was her boyfriends fault because he had sex with many girls.

Also, if the most evil character is definitely bad for everyone, it shouldnt be an anti-hero. Here is a list and a brief explanation of what a anti-hero is:


The anime anti-hero list is short, but if your "most evil character" is in the list, I think you should reconsider.

This is the list in portuguese, but most anime characters keep their names:


This list has more anime characters, but they are mixed with characters of movies, comic books, etc.


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 29, 2016)

savior2005 said:


> mereum is only as evil as us. Good people eat animals all the time. mereum saw humans as food and he wanted his race to be the supreme race. No different from us.
> 
> my top 5:
> 1. Johan Liebert
> ...



difference is Chimera Ants are not above humans intellectually. I dont think if humans would find an intelligent lifeform with the same intellect than us but weaker than us we would start eating them.

maybe evil is not the right word for Meruem, more like ignorant before Komugi.


Most evil anime character imo is Zouken from Fate Zero: he is worm raping a 5 year old little girl and a sadistic fuck without an ounce of good in him. Also Kotomine, he is less low than Zouken but still a sadistic sociopath - feeding orphans who are slowly decaying alive in his church basement to his servant and enjoying making people suffer and trying to make the world hell. maybe his only redeeming quality is he realizes he is evil and tried to do against it in his early years.


----------



## Vivian25 (Jul 29, 2016)

Humans wouldnt start to eat intelligent lifeforms? Dolphins and whales are highly intelligent and there are evidences that they have their own language. They are self aware and recognize themselves in the mirror. But humans eat dolphins and whales. I think the people that hunt them are evil, if they know they are self aware and intelligent. Not necessarily the people that buy their flesh, because the dolphin would die anyway  if that person didnt buy its flesh. Dolphins would only stop being hunted if most people didnt buy their flesh, but some people might think this wont happen.

Mereum might be evil, just not evil enough to be in top 5 most evil, since there are many characters that dont care about anyone and torture and kill anyone just for pleasure. If we were to rank all anime characters by their evil levels, and If  Mereum cares about his race, he would be around Kouga´s( Inuyasha) evil level. 

Theres a character that is not from anime, but I like to use him as an example of how defining the most evil character by votes is heavily inaccurate: Its Simba from Lion King.

In Lion King, mammalians  and birds are shown to be at human level intelligence. Simba is shown to be able to live and grow by eating insects, that appear to be mindless. But in Lion King 2, its shown that he lets his daughter to go and hunt mammalians.He also kicked every lion that liked Scar out of prideland, along with their cubs, and they had to survive in a worse place. By the end of movie 2, Kiara stopped the fight just by saying that the lions  were all equal, and accepting Zira´s pack back in the Simba´s kingdom, which suggests that Simba just assumed everyone that liked Scar was evil and kicked them off.

In another forums, there was a thread to say who was the most evil Disney character by votes. Many people voted, and in the end, Sid from Toy Story received many votes and was in  the top 10, even if he was not evil at all. He just had an evil sounding laugh. Simba is much more evil, but he didnt receive any vote. Thats why I think we should do discussions to say who are the most evil anime characters, not just vote.


----------



## EJ (Jul 29, 2016)

HoroHoro said:


> Meruem is not evil.



Yeah, he was.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Kellogem (Jul 29, 2016)

Vivian25 said:


> Humans wouldnt start to eat intelligent lifeforms? Dolphins and whales are highly intelligent and there are evidences that they have their own language. They are self aware and recognize themselves in the mirror. But humans eat dolphins and whales. I think the people that hunt them are evil, if they know they are self aware and intelligent. Not necessarily the people that buy their flesh, because the dolphin would die anyway  if that person didnt buy its flesh. Dolphins would only stop being hunted if most people didnt buy their flesh, but some people might think this wont happen.



"with the same intellect than us"

..you think dolphins and whales are as intelligent and self conscious as average humans?

besides most people wouldnt even eat cats, dogs or horses. just because some do, I wouldnt say humans in general eat them - there are even cannibals out there but they dont represent humanity.


----------



## Gin (Jul 29, 2016)

kotomine kirei
griffith (femto)/godhand in general
dio
the sibyl system (not really a 'character' but certainly a terrifying example of lawful evil)
a bunch of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from dbz i guess


----------



## Gin (Jul 29, 2016)

Flow said:


> Yeah, he was.


what is character development


----------



## Vivian25 (Jul 29, 2016)

Kellogem said:


> "with the same intellect than us"
> 
> ..you think dolphins and whales are as intelligent and self conscious as average humans?
> 
> besides most people wouldnt even eat cats, dogs or horses. just because some do, I wouldnt say humans in general eat them - there are even cannibals out there but they dont represent humanity.



How intelligent do you think a life form has to be to be wrong to eat them? They HAVE to be as intelligent as humans? Do you think that if a life form that is more intelligent than humans exist, it will be ok to them eat humans, and they wouldnt be evil because of this? Or do you think that there´s a minimum  level of intelligence that a life form should have to be wrong to eat that life form?


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 30, 2016)

What, all these Berserk mentions but no Mozgus? Haven't read the manga so I don't know who this Ganishka is, but sweet Jesus does it really get worse than Mozgus?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Planet Earth Man (Jul 30, 2016)

Dark Lucia from Rave...


----------



## ImaginationSensation (Aug 4, 2016)

1The aliens who created the gantz program
2Freeza
4Donovan from berserk
3Father fullmetal alchemists
5 idk who to put


----------



## Brian (Aug 6, 2016)

Johan Liebert (Monster)
Ganishka (Berserk)
Hamdo (Now and Then, Here and There)
Cioccolata (Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: Vento Aureo)
Shou Tucker (Fullmetal Alchemist)

So far these guys stand out as truly twisted/evil from what i know or remember


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 6, 2016)

tfw no Suikoden anime, can't say Luca Blight

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## santanico (Aug 22, 2016)

kanpyo7 said:


> What, all these Berserk mentions but no Mozgus? Haven't read the manga so I don't know who this Ganishka is, but sweet Jesus does it really get worse than Mozgus?


uhh Yes


----------



## Cord (Aug 22, 2016)

From what I've seen so far:

- Johan Liebert (Monster)
- Father (FMA:B)
- King Hamdo (Now and Then, Here and There)
- Orochimaru (Naruto)
- Frieza (DB)


----------



## Esdese (Aug 27, 2016)

Diha Shion ( The Legend of Maian )


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 28, 2016)

Zorc/Yami Bakura
Yami Marik 
Dartz


----------



## Ignition (Aug 29, 2016)

Enoshima Junko.


----------

